# Poor Quizzy



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizzy was neutered yesterday and she is milking it for all its worth
She is on my bed getting plenty of rest (NO CHANGE)
I'm up and down stairs with Prawns and other nice tasty bits for her!
She is fine :


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

awe bless!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Spoiling them is quite a pleasure, dont you think?


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Heehee looks like she has you wrapped around her little claw


----------

